# Flecken auf Teichfolie



## Stefan1984 (26. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe an diesem Wochenende unseren Schwimmteich aus dem Winterschlaf geweckt. Leider haben sich die bereits im letzten Jahr aufgetretenen Flecken weiter ausgebreitet. Die Flecken auf der Teichfolie sind mit einer Bürste fast nicht zu entfernen. Der fotografierte Zustand ist der aktuelle nach der Reinigung und Absaugung. Die zu fotografierten Flecken sind nicht zu entfernen. Lediglich mit dem Fingernagel lassen Sie sich abkratzen.

Es sind zwei Arten von Flecken, welche ich absolut noch zuordnen kann.

- Kreisrunde Flecken, die immer größer werden
- Schwarze unförmige Flecken

Habe mal drei Fotos angehangen.

Daten zum Teich
70m2 Fläche, davon 25m2 Schwimmbereich und der Rest ist Pflanzenzone.
5 Kammer Filter
Pumpe mit einer Leistung von 18.000l pro Stunde
33m3 Inhalt

Könnt Ihr mir helfen, die Flecken einzuordnen und ggf. Tipps zum entfernen und Vorsorge geben?

Vielen Dank.

Schönen Sonntag.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			















Grüße,
Stefan


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## marcus18488 (26. März 2017)

Sieht fasst fast wie Pinselalge aus. 
Aber es gibt hier Spezialisten die vl mehr erkennen als ich


----------



## Stefan1984 (26. März 2017)

Danke für Deine Antwort.Die runden Flecken sind flach ... oder meintest Du die anderen?
Dachte immer Pinselalgen sind buschig. [emoji854]
Gucken wir mal, wer sich noch meldet.

Grüße,
Stefan


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## center (27. März 2017)

Ich hab diese oder so was ähnliches letztes Jahr nach dem Winter im Pool (Chlor) auch gehabt.
Man muss schon ganz schön schrubben, aber wenn sie weg sind, sind sie weg.


----------



## Stefan1984 (27. März 2017)

Leider kamen die Flecken letztes Jahr nach dem Entfernen wieder. Jetzt nach dem Winter haben sie sich weiter ausgebreitet. Dachte bei den Runden Flecken erst an eine Art Pilz, der sich auf der Folie bildet. Kann das sein?

Grüße,
Stefan


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stefan1984 (27. März 2017)

Nachtrag: Ich wollte heute mal versucht, unter welchen Umständen die Flecken am einfachsten zu entfernen sind. Ich habe einfach mal ganz dreist einen Kärcher in Richtung Fleck gehalten und geguckt was passiert.

Die kreisrunden Flecken sind auch nicht mit einem Kärcher zu entfernen. Nach wie vor nur mit dem Fingernagel.

Die unförmigen Flecken ließen sich nur sehr schwer entfernen. Die Spitze des Kärchers musste allerdings sehr nah an den Fleck gehalten werden.

Da mir diese Vorgehensweise zu rabiat gegenüber der Folie und den Nähten ist, ist das natürlich keine Lösung ... doch ich wollte einfach mal wissen wie fest die Flecken sind.

Hat jemand auch schon so etwas erlebt oder eine Lösung? Ich bin absolut verzweifelt.

Grüße,
Stefan


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RKurzhals (27. März 2017)

Hallo Stefan,
wenn Du Deine arme Folie traktierst, wird die nicht besser von den Behandlungen. Es wird das Gegenteil passieren - Du löst nämlich mit der Behandlung (ganz gleich, ob mechanisch oder chemisch) womöglich Teile oberflächlich heraus (das muß nicht ein Weichmacher sein, bei PE können es auch Polymere mit kürzerer Kettenlänge sein). Im Ergebnis entsteht eine rauere Oberfläche, die wiederum ein besserer Ankerpunkt für neue Algen etc ist... . Da Algen ohnehin in den Teich gelangen, gerätst Du hier in einen ungewünschten Kreislauf... .


----------



## marcus18488 (27. März 2017)

Im Meerwasseraquarium bei mir sind ähnliche Ablagerungen immer wieder an der Scheibe. Da sind es Schwämme, aber ich weiß nicht ob es die auch im Süßwasser gibt. Sind schwer abzubekommen. Aber ist Glas und da kann man härter vorgehen


----------



## mitch (28. März 2017)

marcus18488 schrieb:


> Da sind es Schwämme, aber ich weiß nicht ob es die auch im Süßwasser gibt.


 ja, die gibt es ==> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Süßwasserschwämme


----------



## troll20 (28. März 2017)

Salz doch mal deinen Teich auf 
Wie sind denn deine Wasserwerte?


----------



## Stefan1984 (28. März 2017)

Aufsalzen? Das hab ich auch schon überlegt ... allerdings findet man nicht wirklich eindeutige Ergebnisse nach dieser Aktion. Ich möchte vermeiden, dass ich Salz zuführe und ggf. das Salz den Fischen nicht so bekommt. Anderseits meine ich mal gelesen zu haben, dass die Algen sich daran auch gewöhnen. Wie sind denn die Erfahrungen hier im Forum?

Zu meinen Wasserwerten kann ich leider erst morgen etwas sagen, da ich das Teichwasser morgen in einer Koi Zucht analysieren lasse. Ich selbst hab nur Stäbchen, da kann man nicht so viel sehen. Werde ich heute Abend dennoch mal machen. Poste das die Werte hier.

Grüße,
Stefan


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stefan1984 (29. März 2017)

Habe heute meine Wasserwerte überprüfen lassen.
PH 7,5
NO2 0,1
NO3 10mg/l
PO4 0,2 mg/l
KH 5
GH 10
LW 300

Dort meinte man auch, dass die Beläge wohl nicht weg zu bekommen sind. Ich müsse wohl damit leben. Man hat mir geraten den Leitwert auf 600-800 anzuheben, damit die Bakterien effektiver arbeiten. Der Leitwert wird mit Teichsalz erhöht.

Danach soll der Phosphat Wert automatisch sinken, da die Bakterien ihre Arbeit intensiv aufnehmen. Ich hoffe, dass dann auch die Flecken zurückgehen.

Grüße,
Stefan


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stefan1984 (30. März 2017)

Keiner eine Idee, wie ich die Flecken in Griff bekommen könnte? Leider kann ich hier im Forum leider nichts vergleichbares finden.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## samorai (30. März 2017)

Ich könnte dir noch einen Mücken Schwamm empfehlen, die sind etwas härter und kommen aus dem Bereich Auto, nur ob das Mittel zum Zweck ist kann ich nicht sagen.
Normalerweise geht das normale Grüne sehr gut ab damit.
Schau mal bei Discounter, wie Real vorbei, dann die Auto Abteilung absuchen.
 Versuch macht klug.
Ansonsten,  ......Hmmmm .....etwas ratlos ...


----------



## Stefan1984 (30. März 2017)

Danke für den Tipp. Werde ich ausprobieren.

Ich habe bereits herausgefunden, dass Melaminschwämme sehr gut funktionieren.
Doch leider komme ich mit dem Putzen nicht hinterher. Die Flecken kommen zu schnell nach. Nach spätestens 3 Wochen ist alles beim alten.
Ich hätte nichts dagegen, einmal ordentlich im Wasser mit mehreren Melaminschwämmen zu reinigen, wenn sich die Flecken dann nicht mehr bilden.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## mitch (30. März 2017)

Stefan1984 schrieb:


> Der Leitwert wird mit Teichsalz erhöht.


nur so nebenbei: das ist ganz normales Salz - kein teures Spezialsalz


----------



## samorai (30. März 2017)

Zu Deinen H2 O Werten.
Messe doch mal  den PH-,Wert mal morgens und abends.
Der PH -Wert “wackelt“ immer ein wenig, der KH- Wert stürzt ihn, also KH-Wert erhöhen um dieses wackeln zu unterbinden.


----------



## Stefan1984 (30. März 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Zu Deinen H2 O Werten.
> Messe doch mal  den PH-,Wert mal morgens und abends.
> Der PH -Wert “wackelt“ immer ein wenig, der KH- Wert stürzt ihn, also KH-Wert erhöhen um dieses wackeln zu unterbinden.



Ja, die Karbonathärte ist an der untersten Grenze. Erhöhung mit Muschelkalk, oder was schlägst Du vor? Was wäre ein optimaler KH-Wert?


----------



## samorai (30. März 2017)

8 ist optimal,welchen Weg Du gehst (Muschelkalk).....hmmmm da gibt es so einige.
Mit einer Empfehlung halte ich mich zurück, da jeder Teich andere Voraussetzungen hat um die jeweiligen ,“Dinge“ wieder abzubauen, die Mann da rein kippt.


----------



## Koiteich2013 (3. Apr. 2017)

Was sagt denn der Folienhersteller? Ich würde den Hersteller mit ins Boot holen.Auch wenn es kein Qualitätsproblem sein sollte, so werden
die bestimmt etwas dazu sagen können. Gerade im Bezug auf Reinigung und Beschädigen der Folie.

gruß
heiko


----------



## Stefan1984 (3. Apr. 2017)

Das ist eine gute Idee. Werde dort mal anfragen. Danke für den Tipp.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stefan1984 (21. Apr. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
hatte wie vorgeschlagen den Folienhersteller und die Firma, die die Folie eingeschweißt hat, angeschrieben. Leider hat sich keiner von beiden bei mir gemeldet. [emoji17]

Nach gut 2,5 Wochen habe ich nun auch die abgedeckte Stelle wieder freigemacht. Wie bereits vermutet, haben sich die Flecken überhaupt nicht verändert. Auf der Treppe hatte ich zeitgleich an einer Stelle einen dieser kreisrunden schwarzen Flecke mit den Fingern weggekratzt. Ergebnis: Auch bis jetzt hat er sich nicht wieder nachgebildet.

Nichts desto trotz, würde ich gern wissen, was die Flecken hervorruft und was es für Flecken sind. Wenn jemand also noch eine Idee hat, immer her damit. [emoji847] Wenn ich organische Flecken ausschließen kann, bleibt ja nur noch etwas anorganisches. Was könnte denn da in Betracht kommen?

Bis auf den üblichen Mulm, und Besiedelung der größeren Steine und Wände durch Algen, haben wir keine Probleme. Das Wasser ist nach wie vor glasklar und es sind keine Fadenalgen vorhanden.

Die Pflanzen wachsen leider nur sehr langsam. Andere Teiche in diesem und anderen Foren sind deutlich weiter. Von Blüten, z.B. bei der __ Sumpfdotterblume, bin ich noch weit entfernt. Die Pflanzen mickern aber schon seit Erstellung des Teiches. Teich ist im dritten Jahr. Laut Wasserwerte die Härte zu niedrig. Wie ich gelesen habe, benötigen viele Pflanzen etwas härteres Wasser. Kann ich ohne Probleme die Härte erhöhen, ohne dass andere Werte ungewollt steigen (z.B. PH)?

Anbei noch aktuelle Fotos vom Teich.

Grüße,
Stefan











































Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mitch (21. Apr. 2017)

Stefan1984 schrieb:


> Von Blüten, z.B. bei der __ Sumpfdotterblume, bin ich noch weit entfernt. Die Pflanzen mickern aber schon seit Erstellung des Teiches.


Hallo Stefan,
sind die Pflanzen nur im Kies gepflanzt, wenn das so ist dann könnte ich mir vorstellen das die einfach Zuwenig Nährstoffe abbekommen.

ich mach das z.B. meist so


 

 


dann wächst das Grünzeug auch




zur Folie kann ich dir leider keinen Tipp geben.


----------



## Stefan1984 (22. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Mitch,

Deine Pflanzen sehen ja toll aus. Ja, ich habe 90% der Pflanzen im Pflanzkorb (nur mit Kies gefüllt) in den Teich gesetzt. Die Nährstoffreiche Erde habe ich vorher ausgewaschen, so dass nur noch die Wurzel übrig blieb. Ich wollte bei der Teichanlage so wenig Nährstoffeintrag wie möglich sicherstellen. Weiterhin wollte ich den Nährstoffabbau im Teich fördern, in dem die Pflanzen zwangsweise die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser ziehen müssen.

Woher bekomme ich das von Dir eingesetzte Substrat? Ist das ein Lehmsandgemisch? Ich möchte ungern unsere Lehmhaltige Erde nehmen, da dann Algenwachstum vorprogrammiert ist. Gibt es so etwas fertig im Baumarkt?

Ziehen die Pflanzen trotzdem Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser? Eine weitere Frage, die sich mir gerade stellt: Muss ich alle 150 Pflanzen so Umtopfen? Oder reicht es die Seerosen und andere empfindliche Pflanzen zu ändern?

Ich habe auch das Problem, dass __ Wasserpest immer eingeht. Sie wird braun und verkümmert regelrecht. Wie bringe ich diese, oder ähnliche Unterwasserpflanzen zum wachsen?

Grüße,
Stefan


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mitch (22. Apr. 2017)

Stefan1984 schrieb:


> Woher bekomme ich das von Dir eingesetzte Substrat?


das ist einfach Erde vom Aushub (schöne lehmhaltige Erde) selbst wenn das Wasser erstmal etwas trüb wird - es wird schon wieder klar

beim alten Teich hab ich es sogar so gemacht


 

 

 




neuer Teich & Algen:


 
nur ein paar im __ Hornblatt

und wenn es doch mal etwas grün werden sollte, dann wird halt mal ne Zeitlang das ultraviolette Licht angemacht




Stefan1984 schrieb:


> Ziehen die Pflanzen trotzdem Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser?


ja, die bilden ja auch einiges an Wurzelwerk nach einiger zeit



 

 (die bilder sind vom umbau)


----------



## mitch (22. Apr. 2017)

Stefan1984 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch das Problem, dass __ Wasserpest immer eingeht. Sie wird braun und verkümmert regelrecht. Wie bringe ich diese, oder ähnliche Unterwasserpflanzen zum wachsen?


etwas lehmhaltige Erde in ein Küchenkrepp, Pflanze dazu, vorsichtig einschlagen und mit Nähgarn vorsichtig zubinden und an passender stelle im Teich versenken, das wars schon


----------



## Stefan1984 (23. Apr. 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> etwas lehmhaltige Erde in ein Küchenkrepp, Pflanze dazu, vorsichtig einschlagen und mit Nähgarn vorsichtig zubinden und an passender stelle im Teich versenken, das wars schon



Danke für den Tipp. Ich probiere es aus.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## teichinteressent (23. Apr. 2017)

> Woher bekomme ich das von Dir eingesetzte Substrat? Ist das ein Lehmsandgemisch?


Lehm bekommst du bei eBay und Kies im Baumarkt.

Ich habe auch keine Ahnung, wo ich hier so etwas bekomme. Darum nehme ich diesen Weg.


----------



## mitch (23. Apr. 2017)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Ich habe auch keine Ahnung, wo ich hier so etwas bekomme


vielleicht gibt es ja auch eine Kiesgrube in der Nähe, das wäre auch viel günstiger als Säckchenware aus dem Baumarkt.


----------



## Stefan1984 (23. Apr. 2017)

Kies ist kein Thema. Den habe ich genug im Teich. Zum abdecken des Lehms reicht er allemal. Lehm ist das Problem. Unser Boden ist zwar sehr Lehmhaltig, aber sicher auch viele Nährstoffe. Den möchte ich nicht nehmen. Ich schaue mal bei eBay, wie vorgeschlagen.

Grüße,
Stefan


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## troll20 (23. Apr. 2017)

Da wo Kies abgebaut wird entsteht auch das Abfallprodukt Lehm


----------



## Stefan1984 (23. Apr. 2017)

Verstanden. [emoji28]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Erin (24. Apr. 2017)

Wo ist der Unterschied, ob duLehm aus deinem Garten oder aus der Bucht nimmst?


----------



## Stefan1984 (24. Apr. 2017)

Der Boden bei uns ist zwar sehr lehmhaltig, aber kein reiner Lehm. Ich möchte, wie bereits geschrieben, unnötigen Nährstoffeintrag vermeiden. Wie man auf den Fotos am Anfang sehen kann, ist es kein reiner Teich, sondern ein Naturpool mit großen Pflanzenbereich. Am liebsten sollte er also sehr sauber sein. So ist das bei uns Naturpool Besitzern. [emoji854]

Grüße,
Stefan


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mitch (24. Apr. 2017)

Stefan1984 schrieb:


> Der Boden bei uns ist zwar sehr lehmhaltig, aber kein reiner Lehm.


mit dem "Lehm" aus meinem Garten könnte ich auch nix töpfern, aber optimal für den Teich.

Garten-Lehm ist eigentlich die Erde unter der Humusschicht - mehr ned


----------



## Koiteich2013 (29. Apr. 2017)

Wer ist denn der Folienhersteller?


----------



## Stefan1984 (30. Apr. 2017)

Koiteich2013 schrieb:


> Wer ist denn der Folienhersteller?



Der Hersteller heißt Sika. Die Folie nennt sich Sikaplan WP 5100-15RE.

Warum fragst Du?

@all
Um das Thema "mögliche Stockflecken" nochmal rauszukramen, ich habe heute mal auf die Stellen am Grund geachtet, die großzügig beim Verlegen 30cm überlappt wurden. Auch hier gibt es besagte kreisrunde schwarze Flecken. Wenn es irgendwie durch die Folie kommt, sollte es zumindest dort weniger, garnicht oder später auftreten. Aber dort sind sie genauso ausgeprägt wie überall sonst.

Jemand inzwischen eine Idee?

Grüße,
Stefan


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ThorstenC (30. Apr. 2017)

Das ist Natur.
Vermutlich irgendein Süsswasserschwamm, Bakterienkolonien...
Bei mir sind diese Süsswasserschwämme so leicht gelblich...gibt aber bestimmt mehr Arten.

Kommt in einem "naturnahen" Gewässer vor. Ich denke, Du musst damit leben. Das ist übrigens einer der Gründe, warum man in einem naturnahen Teich besser dunkle Folienfarben bevorzugt- oder sandfarben überbetoniert, den letzten Anstrich macht der Biofilm.
Interessant die Angabe des Herstellers:
http://deu.sika.com/de/Oekologie_und_Gewässerschutz/Oekologie/02a015/02a015sade03/02a015sade03300.html

"Beständig gegenüber Wurzeln und Mikroorganismen"

So lange die Folie nicht kaputt geht ist sie eben beständig...
Irgendwann ist das blaue nicht mehr zu sehen.


----------



## Stefan1984 (30. Apr. 2017)

Ich werd mich mal nach Süsswasserschwämmen erkundigen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mitch (30. Apr. 2017)

Stefan1984 schrieb:


> Süsswasserschwämme


https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/433342/


----------



## Stefan1984 (30. Apr. 2017)

Meiner Meinung nach keine Schwämme, finde nichts ähnliches. Bakterienkollonien könnte ich mit tatsächlich vorstellen. Hat jemand davon mal ein Foto gesehen und kann es verlinken?

Grüße,
Stefan


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## troll20 (30. Apr. 2017)

Könnte da evtl. auch ein Blatt gelegen haben oder ähnliches und das eventuell eine Auswirkung von Gerbsäure sein????


----------



## Stefan1984 (30. Apr. 2017)

Es wäre toll, wenn es so wäre. Der Teich liegt leider mitten in einem Neubaugebiet. Es sind geschätzt seeehr viele Flecke. Größe von 0,5cm bis 4cm Durchmesser es ist alles dabei. Blätter konnte ich problemlos mit einer Hand raussuchen. Es waren in Summe vielleicht 5?

Wie sieht denn Gerbsäure im Teich aus? Würden die Flecken nicht eher gelblich sein?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Digicat (30. Apr. 2017)

In Naturpool steckt doch das Wort Natur ...

Ich denke du mußt dich damit anfreunden oder auf einen Pool umbauen. 
Pflanzen und Erde raus und statt dessen Chlor hinein. Und selbst dann mußt die Folie ab und zu von Algen befreien.

Nur so mal dahin gesagt ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Stefan1984 (30. Apr. 2017)

Helmut, Du hast Recht und ich hab auch kein Problem damit. Ich möchte sie natürlich gern wegbekommen, damit der Schwimmbereich im Glanz erstrahlt. So bin ich halt.

Aber in erster Linie würde ich mir wünschen herauszufinden was es ist, wo es herkommt und ob es durch die Folien kam.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Digicat (30. Apr. 2017)

Wie meinst du "ob es durch die Folie kam" . Meinst du die waren schon auf der Folie beim verlegen und sind erst mit der Zeit sichtbar geworden ?

Ich denke um herauszufinden was das ist, braucht es einen Biologen der mit der Materie vertraut ist. 
Bei uns in Wien würde ich die Uni für Bodenkultur kontaktieren. Wie das bei Euch ist ?
Vielleicht gibt es ja in Zoos/Aquarien Kundige. Kläranlagen eventuell auch. 

Es gab hier auch einen Thread über Cyanobakterien (Blaualgen).
Vielleicht kannst ja aus diesem was heraus lesen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Stefan1984 (30. Apr. 2017)

@Helmut
es wurde unter anderem geäußert, dass es Stockflecken sein könnten. Welche sich durch unseren hohen Grundwasserspiegel unter der Folie gebildet haben und durch die Folie wachsen.

Danke für den Link. Guck ich mir sofort an.

Grüße,
Stefan


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Apr. 2017)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Lehm bekommst du bei eBay und Kies im Baumarkt.


oder bei uns im Wald, wenn ein Baum umgefallen ist   


Wenn du lehmhaltigen Boden Im Garten hast musst du nur tief graben...... so ab ca 50-60 cm ist, wenn nicht alles aufgefüllt, normaler weise die Humusschicht (Mutterboden) weg.

Im Nadelwald ist die zumeist noch dünner wie man an dem Baum sieht.
In Ackerflächen eben so tief wie der Pflug den Boden umdreht.



Ich sage ja, ich Bau einen Schwimmteich und verkaufe den Boden bei E-Bay.


----------



## Koiteich2013 (3. Mai 2017)

Stefan1984 schrieb:


> Der Hersteller heißt Sika. Die Folie nennt sich Sikaplan WP 5100-15RE.
> 
> Warum fragst Du?
> 
> ...


----------



## Stefan1984 (3. Mai 2017)

Fand ich auch komisch. Da kam aber auch nichts. [emoji53]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Koiteich2013 (25. Juni 2018)

Hallo Stefan,

gibt es neue Erkenntnisse?

Was passiert wenn man einen Teichroboter einsetzt, werden sich dann ebenfalls diese Flecken bilden?
Überlege ob ich mir einen Roboter zulege, alle Flecken weg putze, und den Roboter jeden Tage laufen lassen.

gruß

Heiko


----------



## Kentucky (4. Juli 2018)

Verzeihung, aber das ist ein Naturpool. Die Bilder in den Prospekten stimmen in der Regel nicht, weil es sich um Werbung handelt. Es bilden sich Algen, ein Belag und eben alles was man in Teichen so finden kann. Das sollte man akzeptieren lernen. Die Natur ist allgemein nicht besonders aufgeräumt. Was ist denn eigentlich der Aufreger? Das Wasser sieht doch wunderbar klar aus?

Grüße,


Kentucky


----------



## Koiteich2013 (28. Juli 2018)

Ich habe mir eine Taucherausrüstung besorgt und die Flecken weggeputzt. Mein neu angeschaffter Teichroboter läuft jeden Morgen und hält wunderbar den Boden sauber.
Die glitschige Algenschicht am Boden ist weg. An den Wänden könnte ich sie vermutlich ebenfalls wegmachen, und danach den Roboter die Wände putzen lassen.


----------



## Stefan1984 (28. Juli 2018)

Koiteich2013 schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> gibt es neue Erkenntnisse?
> 
> ...



Hi Heiko und alle anderen,

sorry für die verspätete Antwort.

Die kleinen tiefschwarzen runden Flecken sind seid dem Winter nicht mehr aufgetaucht. Die anderen Flecken sind deutlich schlimmer geworden.

Allerdings handelt es sich hierbei um eine Algenart, die sich aus/ auf den grünen Belag bildet. Leider hab ich das Problem, dass meine Folie nicht eben auf Boden und Wand liegt, da sowohl die Wand, als auch der Boden Dellen hat, welche scheinbar durch das darunter liegende Vlies entstanden sind. Diese Dellen werden leider nicht richtig gereinigt. Ich müsste hier täglich mit der Hand oder Besen ran, da sich sonst innerhalb von 2 Wochen daraus schwarze Flecken entwickeln. Wenn ich jetzt nicht täglich mit dem Tosstec fahren würde, würde der ganze Boden und auch die Wände komplett braun überzogen werden. Ich habe Bereiche, an denen ich mit dem Roboter nicht hinkomme (z.B. Treppe), dort ist alles komplett braun. Folie ist nicht mehr zu sehen.

Alle paar Wochen schabe ich die Wände ab. Ich löse dann Algen ab, die die Konsitenz eines vermodernden Blattes haben. Übrig bleibt ein weißer rauer Belag auf der Folie. Wahrscheinlich das Kalkgerüst der Alge. Dieses wegzubekommen braucht viele Fingernägel.

Ich nutze inzwischen dauerhaft Dk-Dox und bei Bedarf Aktivsauerstoff. Zusammen mit dem Roboter, bleibt der Teich ansehnlich. Aber nur, wenn ich ihn täglich fahren lasse.

Pflanzen wachsen im großen und ganzen., Seerosen stagnieren. __ Wasserpest geht ein.

Wenn jemand noch Tipps hat, ich höre gern zu. [emoji846]

Grüße,
Stefan


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Snorre (28. Apr. 2019)

Hallo zusammen! Habe diesen Beitrag schon länger verfolgt, weil auch mein Teich (BlueBase 5) so nette hartnäckige Flecken auf der Folie am Boden des Schwimmbereichs bekommen hat, die mit nichts mehr wegzubekommen waren.

Jetzt gibt es aber was Neues, und das hat alle Flecken mit minimalem Aufwand weggeputzt!! in 1H30min war der Boden wie neu!!

Hier ein Link zu dem Produkt:

* defekter Link entfernt * (Anm. Dr.J: Link geprüft - kein Spam)

Hoffe Ihr könnt das mal ausprobieren. Bei mir hat das ein Teichbauer, der mir das vorgeführt hat!

Viel Glück


----------

